# Saturday I am picking up my new herd sire!



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

If I shared this before, Sorry - I am just SO EXCITED. Check out my new herd sire - Banker he is 100% purebred Kiko. I think he looks pretty good - what do y'all think?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Lookin good, how old is he? Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I like his look - but remember I'm a diehard Nubian fan - love those roman noses! Nancy D he is just over 3 months old - should be ready for fall breeding season!


----------

